# ParkInHost.com - OpenVZ | Inst Setup | 100Mbps/ 1Gbps VPS from € 8.99 (RU,NL,DE,US)



## ParkInHost (Dec 17, 2015)

​

*ParkInHost* is offering the most comprehensive range of secure, fully protected and private web hosting services across the world. *ParkInHost* operates in 4 Data Centers worldwide giving you the widest network choices for your business. Our Core Center operates 18/7 with support engineers responding immediately to any customer request. *ParkInHost* provides various services like Windows / Linux VPS (Virtual Private Servers) , Dedicated Servers, VPS Reselling, Managed VPS and Unmanaged VPS in 4 different location in USA, Germany, Netherlands, and Russia. 

ParkInHost.com with its new re-designed website introduces easy navigation on site, best optimized tariff's, on demand Netherlands windows VPS,Hongkong dedicated servers and much more facility. ParkInHost.com makes hosting simpler, cooler and better..!With the launch of our new site we also have few *OFFERS!

COUPON CODES*1. 15% recurring OFF on Russia Linux VPS for 3 Months - Offer Code "RUSSIA15R3"2. 40% OFF on Netherlands Linux VPS - Offer code "FBBANGSTARTUP" 3. 10% OFF on Germany Linux VPS, USA Linux VPS, Russia Linux VPS - Offer code "PIH10OFF" 4. 5% OFF on Shared Hosting - Offer code "PIH10OFF" For custom plans and configuration feel free to contact parkinhost.com at [email protected]

Why Us :
1. High Performance Servers
2. Highly Experienced Technical Support.
3. Affordable Rates
4. 15days Money Back Guarantee.
 5. No Overselling of Resources.​

Germany Linux VPS​

Test IP : 37.58.58.140    DC : Germany (Frankfurt)​

                                                                                                                                  ​

 

 


 

To Buy or View More Plans and Details :
 


*Visit Here

*******




 


*Netherlands Linux VPS*

Discount Code - "CHRIS50OFF" | *Valid till Stocks last

[DC] BIN Test IP : 94.75.223.121 DC : Amsterdam (Netherlands)
 






To Buy or View More Plans and Details : *Visit Here

*******




With the launch of our new site we also have few OFFERS!1. 15% recurring OFF on Russia Linux VPS for 3 Months - Offer Code "RUSSIA15R3"2. 40% OFF on Netherlands Linux VPS - Offer code "FBBANGSTARTUP" 3. 10% OFF on Germany Linux VPS, USA Linux VPS, Russia Linux VPS - Offer code "PIH10OFF" 4. 5% OFF on Shared Hosting - Offer code "PIH10OFF" Configurable AddOns^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*1 1 x IP Address : €3.00/mo.2 Additional CPU : €5.00/mo.3 Additional HDD Space : €1.00/10GB/mo.4 Additional RAM : €5.00/512Mb/mo.Control Panel AddOns^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*1 CPanel Domain License - Unlimited Domain €11.99/mo.2 DirectAdmin License - Unlimited Domain €11.99/mo.3 Plesk Panel (10 domains) €11.99/mo.4 Plesk Panel (100 domains) €28.99/mo.Help Support:^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*- Providing Friendly and Very Knowledgeable support to all clients queries.- ParkinHost has a Highly Experienced and Qualified Sales/Technical Support Staff. - ParkinHost Staff are available 24/7 throughout the year.- 15 Days money Back guarantee.- 99.9% Uptime service level.- Auto One-Click Installer.- Instant Setup.Quick Support Methods^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*E-mail | Live Support | Phone SupportWe hope you will consider buying from us. If you have any queries do not hesitate to contact us.Thank You.


----------

